# T/S Router Extension



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm planing on building a router table later this summer that will probably be using both the Incra Positioner & the Jessem Mite-R-Slide! 

But for now I want to make a router extension wing for the right hand side of my Ridgid TS3650 table saw. I looked through a lot of postings here & I've seen some good ideas, However none of the posts have gone into any detail on how they connected the tables to the fence arms or side wings?

Does anyone have any pictures or drawings of the braces used & their connections to the fence arms or wings!


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

do you know about the rigid forums?

***ridgidforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?****

there are some threads on your exact question****ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7542&page=12"]http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7542&page=12*****


I just mounted AL angle to the fence rails to sit the router table top on so it was flush. I used (for the first time) phenolic resin coated plywood and I've been quite pleased with the results. YMMV.










I dont' have enough posts to put up url's so you will have to ridgidforum.com yourself and search. If you go to the tips and techniques section and look for the "3650 outfeed table" thread about 7 rows down you will get a good start.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I removed the TS extension from my saw. I then cut a couple pieces of 3/4 plywood and laminated them together. Then I cut them to fit between my TS fence rails. You will see that the rails on your saw are held away from the saw top by about a half inch or so...correct? Well, cut your router table to fit in the same way. After you have it cut to size clamp or hot glue a couple boards across the router table and rest the ends of the boards on the fence rails. Now you router top is suspended between the fence rails. Now, mark where the mounting holes go through the rails and where they attach to the side of the TS top. Now drill out those holes and attach the router table to the saw table. I used washers and even a large nut as chims between the fence rails and the router table. Install bolts and tighten it up. Use a straight edge and rubber mallet or a board and hammer to align the router table with the TS table.

I actually drilled new holes in my fence rails, farther out from the saw so that the router table would be supported farther out.

It seems complicated the first time you do it but it really is not.

1) laminate your 2 pices of ply. 
2) cut to fit between rails and extend as far out as you want them.
3) suspend top between rails.
4) mark holes.
5) drill holes.
6) attach top between rails using long bolts and washers or nuts.


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

lots of good ideas on the rigid fourm


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job and it looks like a good one, Paul!! Show us your work next!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Paul?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Paul?


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

it's like Alice and the looking glass around here....how many posts do I need before they bypass moderation for posting?


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like I have access now.
(I still don't think I can post links)

if you go to the rigid forums and the woodworking section of "tips and techniques" you will find a thread about 8 rows down titled "outfeed table". It should give you all the info you need.

with it I built this



















search the rigid forums for router tables and you will find lots of folks who have put one on their 3650 and 3660

have fun
Paul


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

apparently I can't post pictures or links yet without moderator approval Big Jim must have seen my post but we still can't see it.

I'm trying to pass on that there is a really good thread on rigid forums for this exact question.

have fun
Paul


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

it's funny. I get the restrictions but I feel like I may never get 10 posts around here because my router knowledge is so minimal compared to the folks here.

For instance I just went through a router skis thread of like 4 pages and I never even figured out how any of it worked LOL

NOW here is a question I actually have something I can contribute to and I don't have enough posts to illustrate my contribution...catch 22

aside from me chit chatting like this to get to 10 you could also look up my introduction thread here on router forums as it has a photo of my 3650 table extension


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

I fastened AL angle bar to my fence rails (and table top) with bolt heads slid into the slots on the rails. I put the angle bar 3/4" below the table top so that a 3/4" piece of phenolic plywood (concrete form material) sits flush to the table.

I have a rockler plate that I mortised into the plywood.

So far I have no sagging and haven't needed extra bracing.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Paul... at 8 you're almost there. One easy way to get posts (and meet people) is to read through a few of the introductions and say "hi" to people.. I've found it another good way to make friends..


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

that's a good suggestion, unfortunately it's too late for this thread which I've already messed up beyond repair.


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll take a couple pictures of the table extension today and post them...it's actually very simple.

It will be my apology for making such a mess of this conversation.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Paul... at 8 you're almost there. One easy way to get posts (and meet people) is to read through a few of the introductions and say "hi" to people.. I've found it another good way to make friends..


You have, "friends"? :lol:


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

P.Dieter said:


> do you know about the rigid forums?


Yea I've been registered there for a while now with the same user name!

I did get a lot of ideas about the outfeed tables & router extentions, But really didn't see much about mounting the router extentions. 

I guess I can start a post over there on router extentions also!


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

sofasurfer said:


> the rails on your saw are held away from the saw top by about a half inch or so...correct?


No on the Ridgid saw the rails are flush & theres a "T" track that a 1/4" bolt head fits into.

But thanks for the reply! Your connection to the saw itself gives me some ideas that will work with mine.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

No matter how irrelavant I seem, there is relavancy somewhere if you look hard enough.:sarcastic:


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

here's some photos as promised. I think this is much easier with greater support then just support at bolts.

let me know if something isn't clear.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> You have, "friends"? :lol:


OK, OK.. Detante with enemies? :sarcastic:


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the looks of it.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

P.Dieter said:


> here's some photos as promised. I think this is much easier with greater support then just support at bolts.


Thanks! 
It looks like you had "just enough" room for the nuts, Did you oversize the holes in the angle to allow for any height adjustment?


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

dwall174 said:


> Did you oversize the holes in the angle to allow for any height adjustment?


I don't believe I did.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well it looks as though I need to measure twice & drill once! 
Or at least get some extra angle stock! :moil:


----------

